# Keeping the top of your mod "tank scratch" free?



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

What do you guys use to keep the top of your mod free from tank scratches?

I am currently using a piece of round paper while i look for a better alternative


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

I always just cut a 22mm disc from an old plastic money/bank bag then make a hole in the middle for the 510 connector, place under atty and screw down.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

Nothing... I can live with the scratches I can't see despite my OCD...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

Clear laminate like DC Fix.


----------



## nemo (29/7/15)

I was thinking that the diameter of the connector looks suspiciously the same size as those reinforcement stickers you get from Waltons that you place around a punched hole. I was going to get some and see if the connector fits through and stick that to the bottom of the tank. They are some sort of vinyl I think and pretty tough.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

nemo said:


> I was thinking that the diameter of the connector looks suspiciously the same size as those reinforcement stickers you get from Waltons that you place around a punched hole. I was going to get some and see if the connector fits through and stick that to the bottom of the tank. They are some sort of vinyl I think and pretty tough.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



I was thinking that as well, i got some O-ring things from Builders Warehouse yesterday, thought they were quite thin till i tried em out.... couldn't even get a connection.

I will give your method a try, hopefully it doesn't leave that nasty residue behind, as with an RDA it will get a lil messy and need replacing every so often.


----------



## nemo (29/7/15)

Lucky the istick I have the connector protrudes ever so slightly that I don't have the problem of it sitting on the face of the mod. Never thought of the glue residue, thinking about it now it may not be such a good idea as that base is going to get warm and I am not sure on the quality of that glue, or else stick 2 of them together tacky side facing each other... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

